# Upgrade to vBulletin 3.5.0



## Ithrynluin

It seems that this upgrade is causing some problems: some people have reported not seeing the banner (myself included), and the coding system doesn't seem to be working either. To be exact: First the coding system (that means all the tags you see in your reply box, such as bold, italics, underline, colour, quote, url, size etc...) was visible but you couldn't click on any of it. After emptying my cache, the coding turned invisible, but you can click on it.  Also, I am not seeing _any_ icon whatsoever, which includes smilies and icons for replying to posts and making new threads.  I only managed to create this thread because I know what has to be typed manually in order to create a thread. Oh the crisis. 

However, dapence is looking into it.


----------



## Gothmog

Well the banner is visible to me now and the coding seems to be working. So I guess that WM fixed it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Please sir, when may I have my *orange skin*? 

Barley


----------



## Thorondor_

I see the banner and all the icons but clicking them doesn't have any effect, so I have to use the codes manually... However, I have Firefox and I see that they work in IEexplorer.


----------



## Gothmog

I too have firefox and they worked for me when I posted previously as well as now.


----------



## Thorondor_

Still plain pics in Firefox for me.. had to use IE *EEK*


----------



## Beorn

*For anyone having trouble with the new vB:*

Before you post saying you're having trouble, go to the page you're having trouble at, hold down Ctrl, and press F5. That will completely reload the page and any associated files (like the ones that your computer hasn't updated recently)


----------



## Ingwë

I have just seen that the Latest version to download now from vBulletin.com is 3.5.0. And we have it now  Cool! 
I had problem with the codes. I didn't see the text bold but *. Why? Now I see the text bold. 
I have just realised what is it  

But I want to ask what is AJAX? 
Super-Quick Reply on showthread via AJAX? I know that vBulletin has QuickReply option. I have seen it on other forums but I suppose you've removed it. 

And can somebody explain the features for 'those of us who aren't behind the curtain'. *


----------



## Thorondor_

Thanks for the tip Mike!


----------



## Beorn

Product/Plugin system with over 550 'hook' locations strategically placed in the code. Allows modification and extension of vBulletin without physical alteration of the vBulletin PHP scripts.
_This makes a lot of 'hacks' for vB into addons instead, which are easier to remove.
_
Inline moderation allows multiple threads or posts to be have moderation actions performed without a visit to the admin or moderator control panels
_Threads can be opened, closed, merged, deleted, etc from where you view a forum, not just from in the thread.
_
Completely rewritten message editor with ability to instantly switch between standard and WYSIWYG modes
_You can see this too. The button is in the top right.
_
Thread title editing on forumdisplay via AJAX
_AJAX is a system for making submitting information to TTF and/or getting info back without having to load a whole new page._
Thread opening and closing on forumdisplay via AJAX
Super-Quick Reply on showthread via AJAX
Inline post edit on showthread via AJAX
_You can see this if you edit one of your posts_
Username suggestion for PM recipients and search by user via AJAX
_Start a PM to 'Beo' and stop typing. It'll pop up a box listing Beorn_
Data manipulation APIs (Data Manager) for centralized data saving
_For using info on TTF in other programs._
Template History & Comparison for easy tracking of changes
_Everything on TTF is based on a template. There is a template for posts (Which is why they all look the same). The templates are often customized on a per-site basis._
Database-based thread and forum read marking
_Still looking into what this is_
MySQL Full Text Search
_vB has it's own search engine built in. MySQL, which is the program that stores all the data for TTF also can search. Now we can choose either one of them._
Additional Datastore Storage Methods
SMTP Mail Wrapper
MySQLi Wrapper
PHPDoc'd Source Code
Moderator log language abstraction
Webkit support for style manager color picker
ImageMagick 6 Support (alternative to GD)
Calendar events support start/end times
Custom avatar and profile picture resizing
Profile pictures can be saved to filesystem
Statistics ordering
_There are a few stats available to admins, but they were never ordered in any useful fashion._
Each attachment image type can be individually set to generate thumbnails or not
Each attachment image type can be individually set to open in a new window or not
Moderated posts and threads do not contribute to post count until approved
Language chooser in footer
New bbcode parser now corrects invalid tag nesting to ensure valid HTML
New


----------



## Ingwë

Yes, it explains. But 
Super-Quick Reply on showthread via AJAX
I see the new edit option but I don't SuperQuick Reply?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Like for Thorondor, the forums show correctly via IE. I tried updating Firefox with the latest critical updates, but to no avail. So I guess the sad truth is I'll have to use IE for TTF, and Firefox for all the rest.


----------



## Beorn

For Firefox users: Go to Tools -> Options -> Privacy and click the 'Clear' button next to 'Cache.' Close Firefox, reopen it, and it should work.

- Mike


----------



## Ithrynluin

Still doesn't work for me. My computer must be some sort of technical marvel.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Everything works fine on Netscape 7.x. The only thing I definitely advise is, IMMEDIATELY after you click on the EDIT button, click on the ADVANCED GO button so that you'll be taken to the "usual" area with all the buttons and controls. That will save a LOT of confusion. In fact having to do that means an extra and totally needless step. That first landing page right after clicking on EDIT ought to be removed.

And — pleathe thir, when may I have my *ORANGE THKIN?*

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

Barliman Butterbur said:


> The only thing I definitely advise is, IMMEDIATELY after you click on the EDIT button, click on the ADVANCED GO button so that you'll be taken to the "usual" area with all the buttons and controls. That will save a LOT of confusion. In fact having to do that means an extra and totally needless step. That first landing page right after clicking on EDIT ought to be removed.



That is a sort of quick edit page, and there you can do almost anything that you can with the advanced one. Most edits are to correct typos and such, anyway, so the quick editor should do just fine. Like most changes, I reckon it just takes some getting used to.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*HELP! I can't get on!*

I thought about starting a new thread but I'll just ask here for now...

Is anyone else having a hard time getting on over the last day or two?! Whenever I try to bring up TTF I get a window that says something like "You must sign into 'Administration' to view this page"! What's up?!  I only just thought to try again a little bit ago and it came right up... (well yeah, if not I wouldn't be posting now would I?!  ) 

I don't know what's going on but it looks like its been really quiet, like I'm not the only one to not be able to get on.  Any one know what this is or why it's happening??!


----------



## Thorondor_

I had the same problem sunday and monday... probably upgrade-related.


----------



## Beorn

I spoke to Dave about this yesterday. He can't quite figure out what the problem is. First he thought it was the search engines. Then we ruled that out because nothing about them has changed. He thinks it may be another site on the machine that runs TTF. If it happens again, try going to www.projectevil.com. If you can get there, there's a thread going on the topic already.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Beorn said:


> He thinks it may be another site on the machine that runs TTF. If it happens again, try going to www.projectevil.com. If you can get there, there's a thread going on the topic already.



May I be so bold as to point out a slight flaw with this idea though? If you can't get on here to look at anything then how would you know where to go and would you be able to find a link to get to PE anywhere else? By posting that advice here it helps those who can already get at PE by other means, but what if you try to get on here and can't? You wouldn't know that this post and other thread existed even if you could get to PE without much trouble. And are you saying they can read the thread? Can you post if you're not a member? I don't know... maybe you can maybe you can't. 

So far it looks to be running well today at least.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Gothmog

Beorn posted the link to PE so that it could be bookmarked for future reference by any that wanted it. 

As for posting on PE, you have to be a member to post. However, that is no more dificult than becoming a member of TTF.


----------



## Beorn

AraCelebEarwen said:


> May I be so bold as to point out a slight flaw with this idea though? If you can't get on here to look at anything then how would you know where to go and would you be able to find a link to get to PE anywhere else? By posting that advice here it helps those who can already get at PE by other means, but what if you try to get on here and can't? You wouldn't know that this post and other thread existed even if you could get to PE without much trouble. And are you saying they can read the thread? Can you post if you're not a member? I don't know... maybe you can maybe you can't.
> 
> So far it looks to be running well today at least.  *crosses fingers*



I realize that PE won't work sometimes. However, there were two _stages_ of not working over the weekend: the first where nothing loaded, and the second where TTF asked for a username and password. The latter is when Dave simply blocked everything out to try and figure out what the problem was with vB. It was like that the majority of the time I tried to get on TTF.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> That is a sort of quick edit page, and there you can do almost anything that you can with the advanced one. Most edits are to correct typos and such, anyway, so the quick editor should do just fine. Like most changes, I reckon it just takes some getting used to.



Unfortunately it's worse than that: when you click on SAVE, you lose the text!

Barley


----------

